# Tire Question



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Last year i had the axel flip done and am planning on going with 15" tires this year. I was looking at the outback and noted that the two rear tires were flat, the pressure monitors looked loose so I added air. While looking at the tires I noted that the two rear ones had more wear than the front tires. We also towed about 11000 miles total last year, including our long trip. Is that normal to have more wear on the rear tires? or could they have done the axel flip wrong?

thanks for all your help


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I will be curious to hear everyone's responses because my back two tires have more wear on them than the front two.

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This means you are towing proper. The rear follows the front. The rear tires drag more on turns. You should have slightly more weight on the front axle versus rear. So the axle with less weight slides more than the front when making tight turns or curves on the highway.

One axle out of the two has to slide. Its best to have the rear axle doing the sliding because this means that you are getting maximum stability out of your trailer while towing.

Lets just say your trailer has great balance.

Rotate the rear forward for this years trips. That way they wear out even.

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> This means you are towing proper. The rear follows the front. The rear tires drag more on turns. You should have slightly more weight on the front axle versus rear. So the axle with less weight slides more than the front when making tight turns or curves on the highway.
> 
> One axle out of the two has to slide. Its best to have the rear axle doing the sliding because this means that you are getting maximum stability out of your trailer while towing.
> 
> ...


As always, great observations and great advice!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its just a guess. I really dont know the exact reason, but what the heck it sounded good in my head and makes good sense..

Ive noticed the same on my rv's too.. Maybe one of the smart people around here can give us a real educated answer..

Carey


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Carey, I hope things are doing better for u, I cant imagine how tough it is towing through a blizzard.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Its just a guess. I really dont know the exact reason, but what the heck it sounded good in my head and makes good sense..
> 
> Ive noticed the same on my rv's too.. Maybe one of the smart people around here can give us a real educated answer..
> 
> Carey


lol...say it with authority and people will believe you and it will become fact...I myself like the sound of your explanation.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I have not noticed a difference in tire wear, I better check...........


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

11K is when I had the first blowout on a Duro so I would say they need replaced. I also noticed the rear had a little less tread then the front ones, nothing major but I did notice. If you go with 15' rims you may need to get a 3rd step. I did the flip and still use 14' rims and I have to put out a 3rd step so no one breaks their neck falling out the camper.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

The further back the tire the more it scuffs, if the axles both have the same weight you can twist the rear axle, what I'm saying is according to all I have read, Carey's right!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Read my post about axle flip @
http://www.outbacker...l=&fromsearch=1

I did the flip and had to add a 'lil step stool to get in the OB. They're available at most RV parts places. I made mine outta 2"X6"s and covered it with carpet. I wanted something real stable. 15" Maxxis 10 plys are the ticket.

Also useful:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29024&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1
Eric


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

matty1 said:


> Its just a guess. I really dont know the exact reason, but what the heck it sounded good in my head and makes good sense..
> 
> Ive noticed the same on my rv's too.. Maybe one of the smart people around here can give us a real educated answer..
> 
> Carey


lol...say it with authority and people will believe you and it will become fact...I myself like the sound of your explanation.
[/quote]

OK.. lol I was hoping to find some real answer from someone for this after getting back from canada. Anybody have an educated answer for this?

Was watching my bumper pull on the last trip and it sure looks like the rear axle slides more than the front..


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> 11K is when I had the first blowout on a Duro so I would say they need replaced. I also noticed the rear had a little less tread then the front ones, nothing major but I did notice. If you go with 15' rims you may need to get a 3rd step. I did the flip and still use 14' rims and I have to put out a 3rd step so no one breaks their neck falling out the camper.


From what i understand, by going with 15" tires it will increase the load capacity on each tire. Not that I plan on increasing the weight in the tt, but that if i were to have a blow out the tires would handle the uneven load a little better. I am still debating on going with 15, I do have to get new tires this year so it might be worth it. Also my slightly used 27rsds has a third step in the main tt door already, not sure if that is standard on not. Thnks for the replies


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> 11K is when I had the first blowout on a Duro so I would say they need replaced. I also noticed the rear had a little less tread then the front ones, nothing major but I did notice. If you go with 15' rims you may need to get a 3rd step. I did the flip and still use 14' rims and I have to put out a 3rd step so no one breaks their neck falling out the camper.


From what i understand, by going with 15" tires it will increase the load capacity on each tire. Not that I plan on increasing the weight in the tt, but that if i were to have a blow out the tires would handle the uneven load a little better. I am still debating on going with 15, I do have to get new tires this year so it might be worth it. Also my slightly used 27rsds has a third step in the main tt door already, not sure if that is standard on not. Thnks for the replies


----------

